# Tips needed for Disneyland @ Halloween



## Defenestrator

I've not been to the Disneyland version, but the Disney World 'Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party' is already a time saver. The park is not so crowded, the lines are shorter, and it's much cooler after sundown, not to mention that the atmosphere is just tremendous.

Plus, whether you go for the Halloween party, or during regular park hours, you'll get to see the Haunted Mansion with its Nightmare Before Christmas installation. That's a huge bonus, from my perspective!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i have never been to DLAND but we do DWORLD every year for the Halloween party. My best tip would be take a good nap in the afternoon then hit the park about 4pm-you are allowed to enter at 4pm with your party ticket only. That way you'll be rested and able to stay til party's end at midnight---the crowds will thin out after the second parade.
Be sure to get your party exclusive merchandise!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

No early four pm entry for DL. I have been to both, several times (I work for Disney, yeah!). Anyway you can get in a bit early, it will give the time on your ticket. 

Go to the things that close at dusk first...Pirates Island, for example. Many guests will run to character meets first. I would wait until later in the evening because lines go way down. Don't miss Ghost Galaxy or Haunted Mansion Holiday. 

I would not bother with trick or treating early in the party. The lines are open all night. The lines are huge at the beginning! Plus you don't want to have to haul all that candy around as you ride rides. And you don't want to worry about keeping them dry! Don't leave your bags outside attractions either. So many guests leave them in strollers. 

Do not miss the fireworks!!!!!! Zero flies around the castle. Just awesome!

After the fireworks we head out towards the trail in Critter Country. Absolutely no lines. We ride Splash a few times, then fill our bags. We stay until we can get one last ride on Haunted Mansion at midnight.

I encourage you to bring a change of clothes for anyone who wears a costume. It's hard to get on and off attractions with long capes or uncomfortable shoes. After our photos with characters we change to jeans and halloween shirts.

Don't discount the dance parties...they are lots of fun!

Hope you have a blast!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Can't believe I forgot about the food! There are lots of Halloween offerings! We love the gingerbread beignets at Port Orleans! There is also a special mouse cup in a Mickey pumpkin at various locations. The bakery's have special fudge, cupcakes, and apples! My favorite snack is popcorn in a NBC casket!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

thank you, pumpkin. I had no idea about no early entry at DL. wow. 

now I wanna go to DL for halloween...


----------



## frogkid11

Congrats on your trip, skullbones. The biggest thing we learned to take advantage of during the Not So Scary Party (we went to Disney World) is that it is the best time to see all the villains and get their autographs. In DW, many of the famous villain characters don't sign autographs; however, if you go to the performances you can ask a cast member where your favorite(s) characters will go after the show for autographs. We absolutely had to have Maleficent's picture and autograph and were told exactly where to be after the show. They are only out for a very short while, so prioritize if you want this as one of your prized keepsakes. Have a great time!

Also, the DW Haunted Mansion doesn't transform to Nightmare Before Christmas during the Halloween celebration - it stays the regular HM. The NBC transformation on the east coast happens during the Christmas holiday celebration only.


----------



## skullnbones

Thank you everyone!!! This helps soooo much. I haven't been for over a *decade *so this is all new to me. I have never used the fast pass system, taken my son or gone during Halloween. 
*Excited doesn't even begin to describe it!!*


----------



## UnOrthodOx

dang, I'm JUST gonna miss you, we're heading down the last Saturday of Sept, and staying for the first week of Oct.


----------



## Defenestrator

Zero....flies....around....the....castle?!? 

Why can we not get the NBC installation at Disney World? Just once!


----------



## Defenestrator

I just had to go see it....1:08 seconds in. 

Zero = Wow!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

awww, man..i gotta go now....


----------



## monty

Im heading to Dland for the first time in a few weeks. Thanks for the helpful hints in this thread!


----------



## skullnbones

Wow!!!!!!! I can't wait! Where is the best place to view that fireworks show?!!!!!!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

OH! I know this one! I know this one! 

Basically right at the end of main street, just before the street widens into the hub. They drop a rope across there and if you can be right behind the rope, that's a pretty awesome view. (But folks, correct me if I'm wrong). We had some cast members who were amazing the last time we were there and they pointed us to that spot.


----------



## CDW

Pumpkinprincess said:


> No early four pm entry for DL. I have been to both, several times (I work for Disney, yeah!). Anyway you can get in a bit early, it will give the time on your ticket.


Really? I've been looking at going the weekend of October 4th, and the Disneyland website (under the Dates and Times "Read More" link) says that a Halloween party ticket allows entry up to three hours before, which for a 7 o'clock start is 4...that's a bummer if it's not true.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

this forum http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=5 has tons of info on Disney and they can answer most any question you have.

I really now think (thnks to Miss Erie and Rogers Gardens) that I will be going to southern California next fall for DL, Rogers Gardens and the Haunted Queen Mary.


----------



## StacyN

There is early entry for the Halloween Party at Disneyland. We have been going for the last 4 years straight. You are allowed in 3 hours ahead of the party start time. Some nights the party starts at 6 PM so you can enter at 3PM, for the 7PM party you can enter at 4PM. I literally bought my tickets 5 minutes ago...haha and the cast member verified the early entry during our phone call.


----------



## Irishguy

Friday the 13th is "meet the villains" day...Just sayin'. Now that we have annual passports, we're up there at least once a month.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Sorry, I meant the early entry doesn't always start at four...depends on the day.

I forgot to add some cost cutting advice. There are lots of great options for keeping food costs down. We always make a dining reservation for Port Orleans. We get soup or salads and split a couple orders of their delicious garlic fries. This leaves room for gingerbread beignets for dessert! 

Any place that serves soup or salad will give you the salad or soup in a container if you ask. We do this and share the bread bowl. Ask for butter! Makes a very hearty meal!

Also Plaza Inn us a great place to share a meal. They have a huge chicken dinner that could easily be shared.

We never fill up on one thing so we can snack throughout the night.

Don't forget there is all age TOTing. I usually have about 25lbs of candy from the party that I use for Halloween. 

Disney ordered 226 TONS of candy for WDW alone!

If anyone has allergies or food issues, go to guest services and they will help you. My cousin has a child who is diabetic and Disney gives him a gift card to use at a gift shop to purchase sugar free treats.


----------



## Miss Erie

Irishguy said:


> Friday the 13th is "meet the villains" day...Just sayin'. Now that we have annual passports, we're up there at least once a month.


I don't have my AP this year, but I'm shelling out for tickets on 9/13. The Villains bash is just too good for me to pass up!


----------



## Miss Erie

wickedwillingwench said:


> this forum http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=5 has tons of info on Disney and they can answer most any question you have.
> 
> I really now think (thnks to Miss Erie and Rogers Gardens) that I will be going to southern California next fall for DL, Rogers Gardens and the Haunted Queen Mary.


Let me know if you have Queen Mary questions. I live 5 minutes from there. It's pretty fun. The lines are really long but you can buy a jump the line pass. It costs a little more but so worth it!!


----------



## Miss Erie

Tagging on to what Pumpkinprincess said, definitely bring your own bag for ToT. Disney usually gives you a minuscule paper sack that gets filled up in five minutes, then breaks. We bring our own bags every year as we easily come home with 20 lbs of candy between the two of us! This is such a fun event! Yes, my hubby and I are adults, with no children, and we LOVE this event. We're just big kids at heart and we truly love all things Disney. Disney + Halloween is like a dream come true for me LOL!


----------



## amyml

We went to the Halloween party last year at Disneyland, and I already have tickets for October 4th this year! Pumpkinprincess has given some amazing advice, so I don't have much to add. Take advantage of the early entry to see the park and the Halloween decorations before the party gets started. A favorite part for me was Big Thunder Ranch before dark. After dark, it's a whole new park! As said, you will definitely want a bigger bag than what they give you. We actually collected so much candy last year that we didn't have to buy any for our own TOTs! Also, at the candy stations you can choose a healthy snack (apple slices or pretzels) instead of candy. Be sure to pick up a few of these because they make good snacks to keep you going as the hour grows late. 

I'm sure it's probably been said, but yes! Adults totally dress up too! 

(If you dig around my profile, I have pictures from last year's event. There's a video somewhere too.)


----------



## sneakykid

I've never been to either DisneyLand or DisneyWorld...but all these posts make me want to go. I LOVE Disney! Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Irishguy

sneakykid said:


> I've never been to either DisneyLand or DisneyWorld...but all these posts make me want to go. I LOVE Disney! Sounds like a blast!


My advice (if you can afford it) would be to do Disneyland first, followed by Disneyworld. Get the history and see where Walt started. Disneyworld still has a lot of early history, but the focus is on moving forward. There's also a LOT more to do at Disneyworld.

The wife and I are saving to go hit Disneyland Paris, Tokyo, Hong Kong and (when it finally opens) Disneyland Shanghai. Kind of a Disney bucket list.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I've been to Japan and Hong Kong, but I so want to see Phantom Manor at Disneyland Paris....looks amazing!


----------



## nhh

Got my tickets for the party. Booking the rest of the trip tonight. Looks like I'm missing a few people, I'm going the second week in Oct. I grew up in SoCal, lived across the street from DL for a few years, went all the time for lots of events and can you believe I never went at Halloween. 

While I'm excited to take my little one there, it's really about me.


----------



## Miss Erie

Irishguy said:


> My advice (if you can afford it) would be to do Disneyland first, followed by Disneyworld. Get the history and see where Walt started. Disneyworld still has a lot of early history, but the focus is on moving forward. There's also a LOT more to do at Disneyworld.
> 
> The wife and I are saving to go hit Disneyland Paris, Tokyo, Hong Kong and (when it finally opens) Disneyland Shanghai. Kind of a Disney bucket list.


I agree about doing Disneyland first. Mainly so you aren't disappointed by the size of the castle LOL! I spent my childhood at Disneyland, my hubby spent his at Disneyworld. First time I took him to DL, he was like "That's the castle????". I had no idea what he meant until a few years later we visited DW. Um yeah, that castle is a lot bigger. But I still LOVE my DL castle. Being able to go inside and see the Sleeping Beauty Walkththrough was always a highlight of every visit.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

ˆLiked for Sleeping Beauty's Castle!  I think they've done an amazing job with that. Kind of understated (and easy to miss) but beautiful execution!


----------



## Spooktactular

I would love to go to disney for halloween. Im so jealous. I know u have to purchase a separate ticket for the party but do u purchase a general admisdion ticket too?


----------



## skullnbones

TEN DAYS PEOPLE!!! TEN DAYSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!
Thank you to everyone posting their helpful tips. It has helped us plan a fun packed trip. So glad we got our tickets for Mickey's party because its sold out now!!!!
You all ROCK! We haven't told our son where we are going and keeping the surprise a secret is KILLING me  Happy 10 year Anniversary to me! 
Giddy. Can't wait. Feel like a kid again!


----------



## Irishguy

The wife and I hit D-land for Friday the 13th (Villains Day). It was an absolute hoot, but as it got later, it got VERY crowded. When we first arrived at opening, the main parking structure was closed. No big deal, but a little unnerving if you're not expecting it. We went in and jumped straight in line for The Mansion (45 minute wait, no fastpasses), after that, Indy had a 10 minute wait and I hadn't seen the updates from last month's unveiling yet, so in we went. After that, off to Ghost Galaxy (Space Mountain). Lots and lots of new updates in there. We goofed off, had some pumpkin spice begneits and a latte (or two), then off to Thunder Mtn. Ranch to the "Conjure a Villain" event. There were LOTS of Halloween themed characters at the ranch and some good photo ops. By that time, it was time to meet some friends at California Adventure for some dinner and drinks, then back at it. We ran into our friends' oldest son as he ran around with his friends (they live 6 miles from Disneyland). He informed us that The Haunted Mansion now had a 4 HOUR WAIT TIME! Sooo...off to Ghost Galaxy again, followed by the Villains Dance Party. Yeah, my legs are still sore 4 days later...


----------



## GobbyGruesome

A fun Disney Villains video... 





Not as good as the classic Hitchhiking Ghosts commercial from a few years back, but fun.


----------

